# 2000 GMC Security system problem



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

i have a 2000 GMC 2500 and my brother has a 1999 Chevy 1500 new body styles and we both have a problem with our security systems every week or so my truck wont start well it starts and shuts right back off no matter what i do it wont stay on but if i wait exactly 10 min it will run fine i have no idea what is wrong i have talked to the dealer but all they say is bring it in and they will tare in to it and see what is wrong with it and at $65 per hour thats not really an option. my brothers truck is the same way


does anyone have this problem too, or does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I would start with having the computer read. I have never heard of the factory security system allowing the vehicle to start and then shut it back down...


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Ill bet u have the pellet in the key?????


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

I had the same problem with my sonoma. My mechanic told me to start it, let it shut it self off, but leave the key on for ten minutes, repeat 2 more times and it should clear the computer. I think it is a glitch that GM won't fess up to!


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

Most likely you have a bad Passlock sensor which is in the ignition lock cylinder. You could also have a bad ignition switch or a wiring problem. You will have to get it checked out at a dealer or at a good shop to get it fixed right.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

lawnmedic said:


> I would start with having the computer read. I have never heard of the factory security system allowing the vehicle to start and then shut it back down...


its been read but it came up with nothing.

as far is i know my key does not have a chip in it i have been told that the chip is in the key slot and that the key has to fit perfect to work but ihave tryed the spare and it didn't work.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Yancy,
It's definitely something to do with the PassLock GM security system. The same thing happened to my brother's 98 GMC 2500. You don't happen to have a remote starter in your truck do you? Some of them have relay issues that have trouble "talking" to the PassLock system. The 10 minute reset with the key on is the classic PassLock reset feature. Good Luck.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

Motorman 007 said:


> Yancy,
> It's definitely something to do with the PassLock GM security system. The same thing happened to my brother's 98 GMC 2500. You don't happen to have a remote starter in your truck do you? Some of them have relay issues that have trouble "talking" to the PassLock system. The 10 minute reset with the key on is the classic PassLock reset feature. Good Luck.


no i don't have remote start i wish i did. it sounds like thats the problem I'm going to call my dealer to day and see what they can do.

thanks for all the help guys!


----------

